# Holiday Valley vs. Seven Springs



## Local Boarder

I have been to Holiday Valley at least 8 times in my life. I'm from Ohio and Seven Spings is the same distance.

I have heard good things about S.S. but was wondering if I it would be worth going there instead of H.V? 

What's your guys thoughts?


----------



## neednsnow

Local Boarder said:


> I have been to Holiday Valley at least 8 times in my life. I'm from Ohio and Seven Spings is the same distance.
> 
> I have heard good things about S.S. but was wondering if I it would be worth going there instead of H.V?
> 
> What's your guys thoughts?


I grew-up with Seven Springs as my home mountain (well them and Blue Knob). I would do an annual trip to Holiday Valley for something different. Holiday Valley has better/more terrain. However, the party/apres scene at 7Springs is much better. Everything is contained on the resort.

Though, I don't know what the snow conditions for either is like......i'd imagine not so good.


----------



## Local Boarder

I heard that almost identical thing from another individual I met. Is Holiday Valley really that much better terrain?

Well we def. like to party. But we're just as serious boarders, soooo....


----------



## neednsnow

According to Onthesnow.com, the difference is minimal,if not leaning towards 7 springs. I say that if the distance is the same, go with something different. Just don't be surprised if you wake-up one morning (or two) with a killer hang-over.


----------



## rgrwilco

ihave only heard great things about 7springs parks. and they have quite a few.

HV im not sure if they have a park. so if you want to ride park, seven springs, just cruising, HV. i also think springs as a highspeed lift though.


----------



## Guest

there is video of last years park at YouTube - Latitude39Videos's Channel you want the Roots Videos, the park is actually better now than in the videos.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

No apre party on the east coast matches what you get on the east coast from the Valley. I grew up there and can tell you that and I've lived in Tahoe, Wa, CO, and traveled all over. Almost 20 bars right in the town.

The valley has an awesome park. Go on snowboard-revolution.com look at the red bull rythm section park they built for that event.


----------



## rgrwilco

i thought we were talking about the holiday valley in pa, near seven springs?

elcottville is in new york.


----------



## neednsnow

rgrwilco said:


> i thought we were talking about the holiday valley in pa, near seven springs?
> 
> elcottville is in new york.


Hidden Valley is the PA resort that you are thinking of. Holiday Valley is in SouthWestern New York. 

Apres: I've never actually done the town scene in Holiday Valley, I usually stayed at the base of the Mtn, so I could be misinformed.


----------



## Local Boarder

Downtown Ellicottville is very nice. And yea a ton of bars. Maybe you have to go on mardi gras weekend or something because the crowd in HV downtown seems older. And you have to drive there after getting off the slopes. Which some people are already messed up at that point.


----------



## bobepfd

Holiday Valley is my hill of choice here in WNY. I was there last weekend and the slopes are comming together pretty nice and the conditions were near perfect. They've got a few parks and also a half pipe, although I don't think that is open yet. Night life in Ellicottville is pretty decent as well.


----------

